# Favorite Moments



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Here you can post nice moments you're currently listening to. They don't need to be a top favorite.

I'll start off:
Schumann: Too many to list
Rachmaninoff: 22:46


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Mahler's ninth, fourth movement, measure 107. I've always found it devastating and probably always will.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

End of Schumman's Concerto in A minor 3rd Mvmt.
End of Brahm's 2nd Piano Concerto 1st Mvmt.
Norma Liszt
Ballade in Gm until end of A major section
Mozart Concerto this little bit
Bach Keyboard Concertos
Chaconne for the left hand
T&F in D minor the beginning of the fugue
P&F in A minor this whole perforamance but esp. after 8:20
French Overture


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra
3:37-4:47


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, when it progresses into the 2nd movement, Le Gibet
5:35-8:25


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

The quintuple fugato in the finale of Mozart's 41st Symphony. It sounds like someone weaving together the universe into a harmonious whole.

Another recent favorite is from Beethoven's Diabelli Variations, the poco adagio transition from the 32nd Variation, Fuga: Allegro, to the closing minuet:





Such a magical, mysterious moment after the flurry and fury that was the triple fugue!


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

I love when Mozart immediately writes in a D7 progression:
around 3:09:*41*
0:05


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The intro to Beethoven Triple concerto , those dark sounding cellos .
Beethoven , piano concerto no 5 the few seconds between the second and 3rd movement


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

This is a lovely little melody resembling the beginning of Debussy's String Quartet.

Holst: The Planets
0:54


----------

